# small particles in the water



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

I have good filtration on my 125 gal tank, but I have a lot of little particles floating around in my water. My water is clear and my fish are healthy. Just wondering if there is anything I can add to my filters to remove the particles?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you have any filter floss or microfiltration pads in any of the filters? If you do and you still have the particulates, they may be micro bubbles that can't get to the surface becasue of water flow.

If you don't have any water polishing type media, that would be the first thing to try.

What filters are you using?


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

The tank has 3 Emperor 400s and one 280 on it. I have the regular filter material in them, the ones with the blue on one side.

What is water polishing material??


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Water polishing pas are usually a very fine mesh that is put in filters to remove the tinyest particles. Many people use either quilt batting (also called fiber-fill) or filter inserts made for this purpose. The inserts for your filters just don't have a tight enough weave to remove the very fine particles.

Since you have multiple filters on the same tank, you can use one of them to solely polish the water. I have never had an emporer filter, so I am not sure how you can modify it. Hopefully someone who has done it will chime in here.


----------



## jaync (Oct 19, 2007)

I used to run aquaclear filters on my 55gal and what I did what put quilt batting in there on the biofilter and on the carbon filter pads I ripped the blue material off and washed the carbon out then I actually sewed quilt batting onto the plastic piece so that it fit in the filter normally. Just dont do it to all your filters at one time or you will lose most of your bacteria. I got tired of messing with them all the time so I got one big canister and that solved all my problems.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'd love to get rid of the emperors and get a canister for all the tanks, but its just not in the budget at this time. 
I always cut part of the blue filter and dump out the carbon. I do keep active carbon if I need to medicate. 
I'll try the quilt batting. Thanks for the info.


----------

